# firmware update sinnvoll? Corsair Force F60



## galaxy_class (1. September 2013)

(Doppelpost, aber ich wollte eure Meinung auch noch hören, Danke !)

Ich hab ne Corsair Force F60 mit Fimware 2.0. 

Unlängst hatte ich ein Problem und musste den PC neu aufsetzen. Seit dem  friert der PC immer wieder ein, manchmal bleibt er hängen, manchmal  geht es irgendwann wieder. 
Sieht für mich nach einem SSD Problem aus. 

Nun wollte ich eben den PCGHX Leitfaden von *Mosed* [Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows  durchgehen, der als erstes ein firmware update vorschlägt. Im Corsair  Forum wird davon aber witzigerweise oder eher traurigerweise ABgeraten





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Force Series Firmware 2.4 Update (SATA II DRIVES ONLY) - The Corsair Support Forums*
> ...


  Was den nun ? Ist ein update sinnvoll ? Ist es bei corsair kompliziert,  hat es jemand schonmal gemacht ? Ist es gefährlich (System ist eh grad  neu aufgesetzt, wär also Wurst wenns chrashed) ? Bringt was ? 

Kurz: Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Bennz (1. September 2013)

sie raten ja nur dazu eins zu machen wenn du probleme hast.


----------



## Quppi (1. September 2013)

Das problem beim firmware update ist, dass du relativ schnell deine daten verlierst. also vorher daten sichern, falls was schief geht. dann kannstes machen.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. September 2013)

Hi galaxy_class,

Wie bereits beschrieben, raten wir nur zum Update der FW wenn die SSD Probleme macht. Sofern sich die Probleme mit dem frisch aufgesetzten System erledigt haben, sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit das Update einzuspielen. Generell wird das Update nicht zu Problemen führen, da aber ein Datenverlust bei solchen Update-Aktionen immer möglich ist, ist ein Backup essentiell.

Solltest du Fragen zum eigentlichen Prozess haben, dann immer nur her damit.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## galaxy_class (3. September 2013)

Da mir der PC immernoch einfriert wollte ich das FW update überspielen. 

Ging aber nicht mit folgender Fehlermeldung:
"Download Firmware failed" (Siehe Anhang)

Auch mit der Corsair SSD toolbox lies sich kein update bewerkställigen... (no update found for this drive)
Woran könnte das liegen (Win7x64)

+Und noch was: Gibt es release notes, in denen stehen was sich mit der neuen Firmware alles verbessert ? 

Danke !


----------



## thorstenn (4. September 2013)

Hallo galaxy_class,

das Firmware-Update wirst du nicht hinbekommen, Corsair scheint diese SSD nicht mehr weiter zu unterstützen. Ich habe die gleiche SSD. Es könnte an den Einstellungen zum Stromsparen liegen. Schau mal auf dieser Seite nach: PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD: LPM/DIPM-bedingte Aussetzer korrigieren (Update 05.08.2012). Es geht um Stromsparmechanismen für SATA-Laufwerke, die in früheren Rapid Storage Treibern ausgeschaltet waren, in neueren Treibern (> Version 9) seltsamerweise nicht mehr. Auf dieser Seite findest du die Informationen, welche Registryeinträge man ändern muss bzw. REG-Dateien zum importieren.

Grüße
thorstenn


----------



## galaxy_class (5. September 2013)

Na das ist ja schwach, oder ?
ICh probier deinen Tipp mal aus, Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (5. September 2013)

Ich hake da mal heute Abend bei den Kollegen in den Staaten noch mal nach was da Sache ist. Bitte um etwas Geduld.


----------



## galaxy_class (5. September 2013)

Klar, kein Problem. 
Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Bluebeard (6. September 2013)

Hi galaxy_class, ich habe nun die Info erhalten, dass bei deinem Laufwerk auch die 2.0 FW als aktuellste angesehen wird. Nicht jedes Laufwerk lässt sich auf 2.4 flashen. Der Fehler den du siehst weist auch hierauf hin.

Zu den Freezes, würde ich es noch einmal mit einem Secure Erase probieren, da so das Laufwerk nochmal aufgefrischt wird. Am besten kann man hierzu Parted Magic verwenden. Daten sind danach aber alle futsch. Also Sicherung nicht vergessen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## thorstenn (6. September 2013)

Ist schon traurig, dass man von fast jedem Hardware-Hersteller immer den gleichen Rat bekommt: Nochmal alles neu machen. 

Wenn ich den ersten Post von galaxy_class richtig lese, hat er doch das System schon komplett neu aufgesetzt.

Die Info zur Firmware war überflüssig, das hat er auch schon selber gemerkt. Interessant wäre gewesen, WARUM das F60 kein Firmware-Update bekommt. Das F120 hat dieses Update auf die 2.4 übrigens bekommen, warum also das F60 nicht? Abgesehen davon bekomme ich in der Corsair SSD Toolbox für beide SSDs die Meldung "No firmware update information was found for this drive". Seid doch ehrlich und sagt einfach, dass Euch die alten SSDs nicht mehr interessieren!

Grüße
thorstenn


----------



## galaxy_class (6. September 2013)

thorstenn schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ersten Post von galaxy_class richtig lese, hat er doch das System schon komplett neu aufgesetzt.


 Korrekt. Davor hatte ich übrigends keinerlei Hardware Probleme. 
Deswegen weiß ich auch nicht ob der Tipp von Bluebeard so zielführend ist ?? 

Ich habe noch was gefunden, nachdem es an den AMD storage treibern liegen könnte. Ist da was dran ?


----------



## Bluebeard (6. September 2013)

Ein Secure Erase ist deshalb angeraten, da so jede Zelle der SSD einmal aktiviert und überschrieben wird. Eine herkömmliche Formatierung ist dem nicht gleichzusetzen. Dies löst in vielen Fällen die Problematik. Ein Firmware Update ist nicht immer des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## thorstenn (7. September 2013)

galaxy_class schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was gefunden, nachdem es an den AMD storage treibern liegen könnte. Ist da was dran ?


 
Es kommt jetzt natürlich darauf an, welchen Chipsatz Du nutzt, Intel oder AMD?

Der o.g. genannte Artikel betrifft natürlich nur den Intel-Chipsatz mit den Rapid Storage Treibern. Zu AMD kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen.

Grüße
thorstenn


----------



## galaxy_class (8. September 2013)

Siehe Bild im Anhang. 

Das ist wahrscheinlich die Begründung warum ich die Schlüssel in der registry nicht gefunden habe...

Oh Mann das nervt... 
Im Notebook ist jetzt eine Samsung Evo verbaut und die läuft einfach zuverlässig wie der Blitz ohne das man einen Gedanken an sie verschwenden müsste...


----------



## galaxy_class (8. September 2013)

GESCHAFFT !!

> Also es liegt an den AMD AHCI treibern. Setzt man diese für die Zeit des FW updates zurück auf die MSAHCI.sys Treiber kann man die aktuelle Firmware installieren. 
Geräte Manager, sortieren nach Anschluss AMD SATA Treiber suchen -> rechtsklick Eigenschaften > Treiber aktualisieren > untere Option (Liste) > Liste > hier hat man die Wahl zwischen dem AMD Treiber und dem MS Treiber. 

Wählt man nun den MS Treiber und startet 2 mal neu kann man das FW update durchführen (ich habe es mit dem tool gemacht).
Siehe Anhang

> Ob es nun mein Problem löst wird sich zeigen, aber immerhin wieder ein Punkt abgearbeitet. 
Wenn das auch nix hilft, kommt der Secure Erease Versuch... 

> Nochmal die Frage nach release notes / einem changelog zu dem FW update 2.4. Laut deiner Aussage, bluebeard, dürfte das update nun ja nichts gebracht haben.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2013)

Hi galaxy_class, Vielen Dank für deine hilfreichen Informationen zum Update der Firmware bei AMD SATA. Sorry, dass ich Dich darauf nicht hingewiesen habe.

Wie die Info im Corsair-Forum, gibt es leider auch hier keine Changelog zum 2.4er FW Update. Ich hoffe natürlich sehr, dass sich das Problem dadurch gelöst hat. Falls nicht, dann wie du schon schreibst, bitte einmal den Secure Erase in Erwägung ziehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## galaxy_class (9. September 2013)

Danke und *solved *!


----------

